# Dream Weaver 6-8-13 report



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Dream Weaver 6-8-13 report (fixed pics)*

Fished the Outcast rodeo on Saturday. Had a full boat of 6 of us including two lady anglers. This was my first time this year fishing for snapper and we did pretty well. It was just rough enough to be annoying on the way out but the ride in was decent.

We spent all day 15-20 miles to the SW and hit a bunch of spots. Quite a few break off early in the day but we got dialed as the morning turned to afternoon.

Our biggest snapper of the day was 26.25lbs which makes it the best that has been caught on my boat. One of the lady anglers caught it on a northern mackerel. Our second best snapper was 15lbs. It ate a free lined sardine not ten feet from the boat. We saw the 15lb fish hit the bait. The other noteworthy fish was a triggerfish that went 6.3lbs on the scales, also caught by a lady angler. It was her first triggerfish ever and it was a nice one!

Ended the day with 12 snapper, 7 trigger, and 1 lane.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

706Z said:


> I can't see the pics.


Same here just small white squares.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry about that. Fixed the pics.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome job. That's a hoss of a snapper.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice snapper!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on some nice snaps!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a super nice snapper ! I bet that fish has broken some hearts in the past, did it have any other hooks or lines in its mouth ?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

No extra bling in this fish's mouth. I just looked on my computer and found that I have video from diving the spot this fish was on from 3 years ago. There are two big snapper in the video. Same fish? I bet so.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Awesome fish! Did she come from any of the stuff you put down? I remember you posting videos from your deployed stuff.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, now that you mention it, that fish was probably in the video I posted.

Here is the link. The fish came off the frame at the 1:00 minute mark. Video was shot in 2010 so that fish has been there a while if it is the same fish.
http://vimeo.com/38004915


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for posting! Looks like blast was had by all!


----------

